# Cheap Antenna Alternative



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Not bad. I'd prefer all-aluminum, or maybe black aluminum since I'm not feeling the adhesive carbon fiber print, but the shape of the unit is nice.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Not bad.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, not bad at all!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

not bad. although I dont like the aluminum part, but thats just my opinion. 

I replaced mine with a stubby antenna similar to this : 










If I remember correctly, its about 3" more or less.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

That's not bad either! I just figured why not give it a try for the price!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You got a pic on the car Phantom?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ Mick

I don't have one at the moment. 

Will try to take one and post it soon as I can, am kinda neck deep with work stuff right now. :cwm14:


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Phanton how is the reception with that stub? Is it threaded inside? I know you're overseas but did you order it from a website? Thanks!


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Please do upload Phantom if any one has


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ *4piecekit*

Reception is the same as with the original whip antenna. no signal loss or whatever. 
Its threaded inside and comes with three screw type adapters, one of which fits the Cruze's antenna base. 

I got it from a local auto accessories shop for about the same price as the OP's. 


cheers!


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the antenna, mafia. I like aluminium things. Can you give us more info about it, like the brand or part number?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

im thinking to try to put the WIFI access point antenna , maybe it will fit


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

sorry for the late update. 

anyhow, here are pix of the stubby antenna I installed
it has a small gap where the base and the stub antenna meets but it doesn't bother me, plus it has totally no effect on the signal reception.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's cute lol

Think I'll stick to my free mod.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> That's cute lol
> 
> Think I'll stick to my free mod.


What is the free mod Mick?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I was going to do a video how to but I'll do my best to explain. First grab antenna, then twist counter clockwise about 20 times. Store in a safe place. 

Please note, I don't care for radio or xm or onstar. Do at your own risk.


----------

